# Looking to join a game in Boise Idaho



## Twilight Huntress (Jun 21, 2006)

Greetings. I live in Boise Idaho and would like to join a local D&D campaign. I have been out of the loop for a while, but I learn quickly. I also have a great imagination and can be a valuable asset to your game. If you are interested, please contact me at Huntress_in_the_twilight@hotmail.com


----------



## Goblin_Gronth (Jun 22, 2006)

Your more than welcomed to join our little group. Currently three, might be four after this friday. Caldwell is about 35mins away from Boise... depending on where you live in Boise. My email is slkarren66@yahoo.com
Ill send an email to yours too.   

ATM its a game of D20 Modern. But we also have a DM in the group that has a 2nd edition campaign going and I have a 3.0/3.5 campaign going on. We are choosing to play D20 because my Bro-in-law and i havent played it and wanted to see what its like.

Let me know if you would like to join in or i can just email you before our game times and give some info on what games we are doing.


----------

